# Alarmstufe Rot 2: Lan Spiel funktioniert plötzlich nicht mehr!



## Locutus359 (27. Dezember 2013)

*Alarmstufe Rot 2: Lan Spiel funktioniert plötzlich nicht mehr!*

Guten Morgen liebe Community,
habe einen Fall wo man sich mal wieder denkt: "Wie kann das sein, gestern klappte es doch noch"!

Rechner 1 (Host): Dell Latitude E610: Datenträger AR2 Green Pepper Version - Patch 1.006
Rechner 2 (Client): Sony Vaio VGN-N21E: Datenträger C&C - Die ersten 10 Jahre - Patch 1.006
beide haben WinXP Prof. 32Bit

Nach 2 Wochen ohne (ihr hört schon, vorher hat alles immer tadellos gefunzt) wollten ich und meine Frau mal wieder die Säbel rasseln lassen, doch im Ladebildschirm fürs LAN-Spiel bewegte sich bei meinem nach 3/4-tel garnichts mehr und meine Frau flog mit dem Vaio ganz raus in die Lobby zurück.

Wir versuchten dann ihren Laptop als Host fürs Spiel, genau dasselbe. Bei weiteren Versuchen sagte ihr Vaio sogar ich hätte auf meinem Dell die entsprechende Multiplayer-Karte nicht drauf (kann nicht sein, habe bei beiden die gleichen Karten installiert).

Als Anmerkung vielleicht: Ich habe in der Vergangenheit immer die WLAN-Karten beider Rechner deaktiviert, da diese während des Spiels immer mal wieder mit Statusmeldungen aufploppten.
Nachdem ich es jetzt wieder gemacht habe, tauchten plötzlich die Probleme auf. Aber damit kann es doch eigentlich nichts zu tun haben, schließlich beeinflusst das deaktivieren der WLAN-Karten doch keine Änderung am Ethernet-Anschluss und die damit verbundenen Einstellungen.
Wie gesagt, in der Vergangenheit konnten wir ja trotzdem problemlos spielen.

Für Vorschläge schon mal im Voraus DANK an alle.

Gruss - Locutus359


----------



## oldsql.Triso (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Alarmstufe Rot 2: Lan Spiel funktioniert plötzlich nicht mehr!*

Wie habt ihr die Rechner miteinander verbunden? Ganz normal Patch-Kabel. Man musste immer irgendwas in die LAN-Einstellung reinhämmern, dass das funktionierte. Musste man dazu nicht irgendwie IPX installieren. Ich such mal fix...

Sogar noch als Favorit gehabt: kai-hildebrandt.de - Tutorials - Alarmstufe Rot 2 - Netzwerkspiel unter Windows XP oder http://www.cncforen.de/showthread.php?t=67002


----------



## Locutus359 (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Alarmstufe Rot 2: Lan Spiel funktioniert plötzlich nicht mehr!*

Nein, dass haben wir alles korrekt eingestellt. Wie gesagt, bis dahin hat es ja alles funktioniert. Wir nehmen natürlich auch entsprechend ein Cross-Over-Kabel!


----------



## dracki (4. März 2014)

*AW: Alarmstufe Rot 2: Lan Spiel funktioniert plötzlich nicht mehr!*

bislse späte Antwort, aber hatte das gleiche Problem. Musste in nen Netzwerkeinstellungen unter "erweiterte Einstellungen" die Netzwerkverbindung, die man benutzt, nach oben schieben. Außerdem gabs noch Probleme mit hamachi und Co.  Da musste man die Metrik umstellen. Er hat immer nur die Netzwerkverbindung mit der höchsten Metrik genommen. 
Keine Ahnung ob und was genau hilft. aber ich denke, wenn man mit den zwei Dingen ein wenig rumprobiert müsste man es hinbekommen.


----------

